# Mount Magazine Arkansas Ride???



## Nacracer

I'm heading to Mt. Magazine in Arkansas in a few weeks and was wondering if anyone can tell me about the road cycling from the lodge? Are the roads good??? Dangerous?? Thanks!!


----------



## Sylint

Nacracer said:


> I'm heading to Mt. Magazine in Arkansas in a few weeks and was wondering if anyone can tell me about the road cycling from the lodge? Are the roads good??? Dangerous?? Thanks!!


 
Best bet is to contact someone at http://www.arkansasbicycleclub.org/

I have no experience up in that area riding so can't offer much insight. Sorry.

But it's beautiful scenery!


----------



## arman77

*Magazine Rides*

Roads are average, good climbing area! Good riding all around.

Bruce


----------

